# .vtf file converter for steam tags.



## X (Apr 7, 2009)

does anyone know a good (free) safe program that converts .gif .jpg and .png files into .vtf files or other tf2/css/steam spray tag compatible formats?
please link if you have one.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 7, 2009)

VTF Edit is the best I've found, I suggest using GIMP or Photoshop to create .tga file and use alpha channels to get transparencies.
Transparency Tutorial for Source


----------



## X (Apr 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> VTF Edit is the best I've found, I suggest using GIMP or Photoshop to create .tga file and use alpha channels to get transparencies.
> Transparency Tutorial for Source



wait, .tga files work? (i can do that in sai.) i thought it only accepted .vtf  :|


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 7, 2009)

You can use TGA, yeah. You don't even need vtfedit to do it, but if your spray isn't working properly as a tga, import the tga into VTF Edit and follow their guide (or ask for assistance here, I can walk you through it fully if you would like me to) and it should work properly.

I just use TGA for my sprays and so far only one hasn't worked properly where I needed to use the VTFtool.


----------



## X (Apr 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> You can use TGA, yeah. You don't even need vtfedit to do it, but if your spray isn't working properly as a tga, import the tga into VTF Edit and follow their guide (or ask for assistance here, I can walk you through it fully if you would like me to) and it should work properly.
> 
> I just use TGA for my sprays and so far only one hasn't worked properly where I needed to use the VTFtool.



alright then, thanks.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 7, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> alright then, thanks.


No problem sweetie, if you encounter any issues just post here. :3


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 7, 2009)

Isn't there somekind of vtf plugin for photoshop?

Yeh right there http://www.moddb.com/downloads/photoshop-vtf-plugin-109
It work pretty well.

There is also http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/halflife2/download_6116403.html (SprayR) To import em in the game.


----------

